# ChronoSync Synchronization Errors - What Are These Files?



## JohnD22 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi,
I am using the trial version of ChronoSync to synchronize a backup of my Lightroom 5 catalog and images. When I did a trial sync the following errors occurred: 

[2013-08-21 16:00:06 -0500] *** Error: The operation failed because the user does not have the correct access to the file or folder.
[2013-08-21 16:00:06 -0500]             Occurred while scanning folder:
[2013-08-21 16:00:06 -0500]            /Volumes/Lightroom/.DocumentRevisions-V100
[2013-08-21 16:00:24 -0500] *** Error: The operation failed because the user does not have the correct access to the file or folder.
[2013-08-21 16:00:24 -0500]             Occurred while scanning folder:
[2013-08-21 16:00:24 -0500]            /Volumes/Lightroom/.Trashes

Does anyone know what the two folders are and or do? Not sure why the user would not have access to them.

Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 22, 2013)

Any folder that begins with "." (i.e. ".Trashes") is a system owned file and is not (usually) visible to the user. Chronosync is trying to sync these files.  I've not used Chronosync (TimeMachine works great and is painless), but there should be some setting in Chronosync's preferences to skip System files from the sync process.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Aug 22, 2013)

If you have used the "Lightroom" drive on another computer it could contain files that are owned by another user ID.


.Trashes contains deleted files.
.DocumentRevisions-V100  contains version of documents for OSX's versioning system.

If its a removable drive then you can set the permissions to be ignored by the OS.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 22, 2013)

Go down to the Analyze section on the left in Chronosync, and you'll see all the folders.  Right-click on those ones and choose Exclude and it'll skip them in future.


----------



## JohnD22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I was able to fix it.


----------

